# عظمة الله فى الكون



## meraa (19 أكتوبر 2007)

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]جلست على شاطئ البحر في منطقة نائية، في ليلة قد انسحب منها ضوء القمر ليفسح المجال للنجوم الساطعة ترصع قبة السماء ببريقها المتلألئ، بينما أصوات الأمواج تهدر في إيقاع مهيب، وكأنه عزف سيمفوني لجوقة من آلاف العازفين[/FONT] 


[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]وأطلق هذا الجو الشاعري العنان لفكري أن يسبح عبر هذا الكون الفسيح. وتناغم الإيقاع مع كلمات المرنم المنشدة:[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]السموات تحدث بمجد الله والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه يوم إلى يوم يذيع كلاما وليل إلى ليل يبدي علما (مز19: 1و2).[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]لست أدري كم من الوقت انقضى وأنا في تلك البقعة الساحرة ... ثم عدت إلى البيت الذي كنت أقيم فيه. وعندما آويت الفراش أبت أن تفارقني تلك الصورة البديعة، بينما النوم قد فارق أجفاني. وظل صدى صوت المرنم يعزف في داخلي .... مددت يدي والتقطت كتابا مما كنت أقرأ فيه في خلوتي. وعندما فتحته وجدت نفسي وكأنني أعود إلى شاطئ البحر أحملق في نجوم السماء، إذ قرأت فيه عن إبداع الله لهذا الكون الفسيح بكل ما فيه من عجائب وغرائب، حتى كنت أهتف من أعماقي: 
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]ما أعظمك!!! ما أمجدك!!![/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]أظنك يا أخي الحبيب تريد أن تعرف ماذا قرأت.
سأحكي لك بأسلوب مبسط دون أن أدخل في تفاصيل معقدة حتى لا تسبب لك ارتباكا.
فهيا بنا في هذه الجولة الكونية لنمجد الرب سويا.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]قبل أن نبدأ جولتنا دعنا نتعرف على الوحدات الكونية:[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif](1) المليون يساوي ألف ألف [000و 1000]
(2) المليار يساوي ألف مليون [000و000و 1000]
(3) البليون يساوي مليون مليون
[000و000و000و 1000]
(5) التريليون يساوي مليون مليون مليون
[000و000و000و000و000و 1000][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]دعنا إذن نبدأ رحلتنا:
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]أولا: حجم الأرض[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]قرأت أن حجم الأرض التي نحيا فوقها يبلغ 2 تريليون [2× مليون مليون مليون] كيلومتر مكعب. [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif](إذا شبهنا حجم الإنسان بحجم ذرة، يكون حجم الأرض مثل حجم حبة العنب)[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*ثانيا: حجم الشمس
*وقرأت أن حجم الشمس يبلغ 000و 300 و1 (مليون وثلاثمائة ألف) مرة مثل حجم الأرض. [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif](إذا شبه الإنسان بذرة والأرض بحبة عنب فالشمس تشبه بحجم رجل)[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*ثالثا: المسافة بين الأرض والشمس
*وقرأت أن الشمس تبعد عنا بحوالي 150 مليون كيلومتراً.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*رابعا: المجرة*
وقرأت أن شمسنا هذه المهولة ليست هي الشمس الوحيدة في الكون، وإنما هي واحدة في مجرة مكونة من عدة شموس، يبلغ عدد شموسها رقما فلكيا، يقدر بحوالي 100 مليار [100× ألف مليون] شمس في حجم شمسنا.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*خامسا: المسافة بين الشموس*
وقرأت عن أقرب شمس في هذه المجرة من شمسنا أنها تبعد عنها بحوالي 40 بليون [40 × مليون مليون] كيلومتراً. [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*سادسا: قطر المجرة*
وقرأت أن قطر هذه المجرة التي فيها شمسنا (وتسمى مجرة درب اللبانة Milky Way) يبلغ حوالي تريليون [مليون مليون مليون] كيلومتراً. [/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*سابعا: المجرات الأخرى* 
وزاد اندهاشي عندما قرأت أن مجرتنا هذه ذات المائة ألف مليون شمس، ليست هي المجرة الوحيدة في هذا الكون الشاسع، بل توجد مجرات أخرى تحتوي على عدد مماثل من هذه الشموس في كل مجرة، ويبلغ عدد هذه المجرات حوالي 100 مليون مجرة.
وأمسكت قلمي لأحسب عدد الشموس التي في هذه المجـرات فوجدتهـا حوالـي 10 تريليون [10× مليون مليون مليون] شمس (أو نجم) في حجم شمسنا، بل منها ما هو أكبر، فحجم الجوزاء يبلغ حوالي 100 مليون مرة مثل حجم شمسنا!! [/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*ثامنا: المسافة بين المجرات*
وقرأت عن المسافة بين مجرتنا (مجرة درب اللبانة) وأقرب مجرة لنا (مجرة أندروميدا) فوجدت أنها تبلغ حوالي 20 ألف تريليون [20× ألف مليون مليون مليون] كيلومتراً.[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*تاسعا: التلسكوب الجديد*
ذهلت عندما علمت أن هذا العدد الرهيب من المجرات والشموس هو ما استطاع أن يرصده تلسكوب فلكي (قديم) طول قطر مرآته 100 بوصة فقط، ومداه البصري محدود إذ يبلغ 5 مليون تريليون [5× ألف مليون مليون مليون] كيلومتر فقط!
وقرأت أن العلماء توصلوا إلى تلسكوب حديث يسمي "هابل Habble" تزيد قدرته عن التلسكوب القيم 50 مرة. وقد أطلق فعلا إلى الفضاء الخارجي في عام 1990 على مكوك الفضاء الأمريكي Discovery. 
والأعجب أن تعرف أن العلماء قد بدءوا بالفعل في تصميم تلسكوب أحدث يدعى " داروين Darwin" يتوقع أن يطلق عام 2015م فكم سيكون مداه البصري في هذا الفضاء الواسع؟!! وكم سيكون عدد المجرات والشموس التي سوف يرصدها في الكون؟!! وماذا عسانا أن نعرف عن هذا الكون العجيب !!![/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*عاشرا: السنين الضوئية*
وقرأت أن المسافات الكونية تقاس لا بالكيلومترات ولا بالأميال، بل تقاس بالسنين الضوئية. أي سرعة الضوء في السنة. 
والسنة الضوئية تبلغ 10 بليون [10 مليون مليون] كيلومتراً. حيث أن سرعة الضوء في الثانية الواحدة هو حوالي 300000 (ثلاثمائة ألف) كيلومتراً في الثانية الواحدة.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]***[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*عظمة الله !!*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]أغلقت الكتاب وأخذت أتأمل، وأتأمل ملياً في هذه الحقائق الفلكية بما فيها من أرقام تفوق التصور عن هذا الكون الذي خلقه الله القدير.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]وتطلعت من خلال هذه الملايين والبلايين لأفكر في خالق الكون نفسه، فانتبهت بشدة إلى مقدار عظمته الفائقة وقدرته غير المدركة، وهتفت من أعماقي:[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]ما أعظمــك ما أمجــدك[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]***[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*محبة الله!!*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]نظرت إلى نفسي على ضوء تلك الحقائق فتحققت من أمرين هامين:[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]+ الأمر الأول: هو مقدار ضآلتي بالنسبة لهذا الكون الرهيب، وبالنسبة لإله هذا الكون المهيب.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]+ الأمر الثاني: هو مقدار محبة الله العظيم لمخلوق مثلى. إنها حقا محبة فائقة، كمحبة أب عملاق لطفله الوليد صغير الحجم، إذ يحمله بين كفيه ويقبله في حنان.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]***[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*وماذا عنك؟!*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]أخي المحبوب: هل استطعت أن تتصور مدى عظمة الله ومقدار محبته لك؟[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]وهل ترى أنه جدير بأن تثق فيه وتسير معه، ليسندك ويشبع كل احتياجاتك الجسدية والنفسية والروحية؟[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]منقــــــــــــــــول
[/FONT]​


----------

